# Vintage Smiths Appreciating In Value ...



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Just done a quick trawl on ebay - looking for a National 17 - and did a double take at this ...

Ebay item number: 170556195202 (here)

... at first glance it doesn't appear to be anything special.

Is it a rare collectors piece, or just bidding madness ?

Julian (L)


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm sure that Smiths watches are appreciating in value but there does seem to be a lot of 'talking up' the value. Most were fairly run of the mill but later on they produced some quite nice examples - the Everest for example. I've been looking at one of those (for a couple of hundred quid) but unfortunately it is gold plate and I would prefer stainless. The military Smiths can now cost Â£500+ depending on condition and I find myself trying to justify the purchase by telling myself they will only go up from here. Who knows though.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like a nice watch to me, but the reserve does seem a bit high. Still, to a certain extent a watch is worth whatever someone is prepared to pay, so maybe it's a bargain.

On a personal note, I never bid on anything that has a reserve


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

somewhat optimistic , tho ive noticed that these ,along with tuning fork+ electric watches prices have been steadly rising over the last few years, silver hawk must have quite a good pension fund collection now


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

Couldn't agree more....I just missed a really nice "everest" on the "Bay"..just six months ago,it went for just over Â£105......now there over double that!!...


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I think watches in general are on the up at the moment!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i have sold 3 smiths on this forum over the last year or so, could i have them back then please at the original price 

no? thought not


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is a cousin of the stainless -


----------



## flaxman (Dec 14, 2010)

Seems to have been lots of interest in this item. The owner tried twice to auction it both times at Â£175. Two times the reserve was not met but lots of bidders, 29 on the first one and 22 on the second.


----------

